# Base for Belt Grinder



## MtnBiker (Oct 16, 2021)

We picked up a used Baileigh 6x78 belt grinder a few weeks ago. Brand new, commercial size grinders are stupid expensive...this one has some miles on it but seems to work fine. And Baileigh has parts support. What we didn't have was a good way to set it up. It is a no-no to drill into post tension concrete foundations and I really don't want holes in my garage floor anyway.

We'll set up the grinder next to our downdraft table / grinding station. Not luxurious but roomy enough. There will be cases where we want to move this thing and at 270 lbs wheels were a must.




Frame rail with fixed caster and leveler. Love the Fireball Tool fixtures for welding. So versatile. Check them out (and their YouTube videos are great if you haven't seen them).

Pretty easy fabrication. Not done yet - we'll add a sort of wheelbarrow handle for lifting so we can move the grinder on the back wheels. After that we'll paint.






This will be a nice addition to the shop for weld prep, mostly beveling and removing mill scale from metal stock.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 17, 2021)

Very nice! I consider a good belt sander to be one of the essentials in a shop. I keep mine vertical and carefully squared to the table. Most flat work gets sanded square instead of milling. I'm working on a fixed 45/90 guide for squaring and chamfering corners.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 17, 2021)

nice, You have post tensioned concrete on a garage floor????
I thought they use that for structures, like the bridge that failed over the roadway... 
I understand how it works, but was not aware that home garages were using that.

That belt sander looks nice, will it flip up vertical, will it also flip sideways for horizontal???


----------



## MtnBiker (Oct 17, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> nice, You have post tensioned concrete on a garage floor????
> I thought they use that for structures, like the bridge that failed over the roadway...
> I understand how it works, but was not aware that home garages were using that.
> 
> That belt sander looks nice, will it flip up vertical, will it also flip sideways for horizontal???


Yes...engineered post tension cables throughout. We do have some issues with hydraulic movement in Phoenix - pretty common on newer construction here.




As for adjustments:




It flips to about 45 but only in one plane. Large platen for some quick mill scale removal. We're designing an adjustable tool rest for the front station - should work pretty well.


----------

